# [B]Getting too rough when playtime comes...[/B]



## trixiesmom (May 19, 2009)

Our dog Trixie's favorite game is either "I'm gonna get you" (she chases us) or "Tug of war". Both of these have problems. When she chases us, we step on her or trip over her. I'm seriously worried about this as she could get hurt if someone fell on her. She's only 4 lbs! A problem with tug of war is that she gets overly excited and starts to nip at our hands. I know she's a puppy and is teething, but can these problems be fixed before they become habits??? I read in a dog behavior/training book that for tug of war you're supposed to stop playing when things get too rough and the dog starts growling and getting _too_ into it. Are we on the right track? And are there anyother games that sound like she would like them? She doesn't like fetch or hide-and-seek. Picky Picky Picky...

:wave: Claire, Trixie's sister and Cindy's daughter

*Visit Trixie's blog!* www.trixiedoghouse.blogspot.com


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We play I am going to get you. Dexter does not chase us....I don't think the the pup chasing you is a good idea. I would teach Trixie how to play with her toys. 

We play Tug of War, but I always win and Dexter will let it go. Then I throw it and Dexter goes and gets the toy. If Dexter started growling with the Tug of War....I would end the game. Play with a toy that you have lots of room for your hands so your hands do not get nipped...if they do get nipped....I would say a loud "Ouch" and stop the game.

When Dexter was younger I would always be on the floor playing with the toys and Dexter would go under my legs to get the toy or over my legs to get the toy or I would drag the toy around me so Dexter could go around me. 

Try to keep trying the fetch game, it really helps in wearing out your pup for the night. You can always say, " I am going to get (insert the toy name) and then go get the toy and start playing with it until your pup shows an interest in the toy.


----------

